# Ryu, Ken, M. Bison, and Sonic in Wreck-It Ralph



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

I couldn't seem to find the full, larger Wreck-It Ralph topic we had so here's another.

The upcoming Wreck-It Ralph, a "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?" of video games, has been gathering hype among the community with just a few cameos of popular video game icons in its trailer. Now, we know that a few others will be coming, fully voiced as well.

Reuben Langdon, Kyle Hebert, and Gerald C. Rivers will be lending their voices for Ken, Ryu, and M. Bison respectfully. Roger Craig Smith will also be lending his voice for the Blue Blur himself, Sonic the Hedgehog.

A few other notable voices will also be for some other characters. Alan Tudyk ("Wash" from Firefly) will be King Candy, the ruler of Sugar Rush. Adam Corolla will also be voicing Wynchel, a security guard for Sugar Rush.

You can check the source for a more complete list.

 Source


----------

